# HTML Formularfelder erkennen und ausfüllen



## borhan (2. Jun 2009)

Hallo, ich bin noch neu!
Ich wollte eine Internetseite, wie z.B. Google aufrufen und dort per Code eine Eingabe machen wie z.B. "Test" und dann ein von zwei Buttons anklicken? Anfangs dachte ich das es nicht so schwer sein sollte, aber einfach ist es nicht?
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Sanix (2. Jun 2009)

Schau dir HTMLUnit an


----------



## homer65 (3. Jun 2009)

Wo genau ist denn das Problem? Oder hast du gar keine Ahnung von HTML?


----------



## borhan (6. Jun 2009)

danke für so schnelle Antworten. Ich werde mir HTMLUnit  angucken.
Zu der Frage:   Ich kenne mich schon mit HTML aus. Ich möchte nichts mit HTML machen (direkt). Ich würde gerne ein HTML Formular Feld mit einem Java Programm ausfüllen, so das ich als ergebnis ein Suchwort in google suchenlassen kann


----------

